

Ask HN: How to safely buy a domain? - tomerico

I have contacted a domain owner through his registered email, and offered him a certain amount of money for the domain.
He accepted, and instructed me to pass the amount to his Paypal account, in exchange he will transfer the domain on my name.
I was wondering whether there is some sort of middleman to ensure the domain transfer?
Maybe Paypal can insure the deal? I know they take a lot of measures against frauds.<p>Thanks for any suggestion.
======
jacquesm
Use an escrow service, most of the big registrars will offer to do that for a
fee.

The only time when it doesn't make sense is when the amount is less than the
fee for the escrow.

If the amount is large enough you may want to use a notary public or a big
legal office to handle the escrow bit.

here is a short list:

<http://www.moniker.com/aftermarket/domain-escrow.jsp>

<http://www.afternic.com/buy.php?p=4>

There are plenty more.

beware of escrow scammers!!

~~~
tomerico
Thanks for the tips, I hope the deal gets through.

------
johng
escrow.com -- that's what it's specifically made for.

------
noodle
escrow services exist that do this. example:

<http://www.sedo.com/services/s_escrow.php>

